# What made you go for an ECM/Profitec



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Now we have a subforum, we should use it!

I bought mine because I love German made things. I know most of it is machined in Italy by Bezzera, but I love that they have added flourishes to it and I get a warm fuzzy feeling of reliability from it. Don't know why, but I do.

I got a Mechanika which can be plumbed or tank fed and has a rotary pump.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Same here profitec 700 just love the way its built, really tidy inside super quiet rotary pump plum or tank

beautiful to look at, and it makes great coffee.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Glenn


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is why I chose profitec. No latte art yet but superb micro foam


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

When I bought my Pro 700, my requirements was a Double Boiler machine. Between the Alex Duetto, and Quick Mill Verona and Pro 700, I chose it purely based on aesthetics, as all the machines are comparable. Great machine, would be even better if it had drain valves at the bottom though.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

The built in timer helped swing my choice towards the Pro 700, this small feature is often not as well appreciated as it might be. Starting the timer automatically when the lever is lifted is just so convenient and minimises clutter. I had a good look inside mine before buying and the BB Engineer confirmed they are reliable in addition to being well laid out and engineered. SS Boilers, dual loop PID control, lots of cup clearance with removable step up tray provided - they seem to have covered all the essentials.

I've had mine a good few months and it produces lovely, consistent shots. I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

It took me an age to decide between the R58, which I had been lusting over for years, and the Pro 700.

For me, the big turn off was the detachable PID controller on the Rocket, it jsut seemed a messy solution.

The shot timer on the 700 was a massive reason for choosing that machine. I had one on my PID-ed Classic, so I couldn't imagine not having it on my new machine.

I think the Rocket looks nicer on the outside, but the Pro 700 is better on the inside, where it matters.

Aaron


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

So lots of people with Profitecs but not many ECM owners so far! I did look at the Pro 700 but was out of budget and decided to hold firm. Lovely machines though.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Another ECM owner here 

I actually went to BB mainly to look at the Bezera machines, but after lots of time with Marko, lots of coffee (from the ECM) I ended up with the ECM Barista....

The build quality and pure beauty of the machine sold it for me (as well as it makes great coffee - well I guess in this league they all do !) It's also great at frothing/foaming milk - which I've not done much until I got the ECM and my daughter suddenly developed a taste for Macchiato/Cappucino....

I've had it for around a month now and still admire it every time I go in the kitchen - and I'm sure I will continue to do so for a long, long time !!!


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi another ECM owner here as well,

I bought mine from a very nice chap on this very forum. I came down the more or less usual route with a Gaggia and was saving the pennies for something a bit more capable of steaming milk and making great espresso. I was also looking for an all stainless steel machine as I like the look.

I have a Mechanika 111 pro (the one with the leavers) for about six months now and loving and coffee it produces. The Gaggia is in my office now so I have my cake and eat it.


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

ECM owner here, was going for a Rocket but after some time playing with the ECM's in BB I splurged for the Mechanika pro, love the lever controls too and found the feeling of build quality was what I'd expect from a premium product as some of the others didn't seem quite a solid. Very happy so far, probably doing a terrible job using it but the coffee seems to be good to me so am very happy. Thinking of plumbing it in in future, but need to work out which connections to use for the drip tray as I think you have to drill a hole in the middle which doesn't sound great for a new toy.


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking to get a Profitec 500. I mainly do flat white/cappuccino with an occasional espresso. Just 3 cups a day max.

It seems to be very well built. seen many good reviews and video's of it, soon it will be a trip over to BB and hands on with it and a look at some similarly priced machines with Marko.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Johnny Vertex said:


> Looking to get a Profitec 500. I mainly do flat white/cappuccino with an occasional espresso. Just 3 cups a day max.
> 
> It seems to be very well built. seen many good reviews and video's of it, soon it will be a trip over to BB and hands on with it and a look at some similarly priced machines with Marko.


Bear in mind the 500 is a Heat Exchanger machine, and not a dual boiler. It will require cooling flushes, which mean 5oz of water or thereabouts wasted per shot session.

If you are planning on using bottled water, please consider the above.


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Bear in mind the 500 is a Heat Exchanger machine, and not a dual boiler. It will require cooling flushes, which mean 5oz of water or thereabouts wasted per shot session.
> 
> If you are planning on using bottled water, please consider the above.


On that note, is bottled water a good idea? Will it still scale up the machine, or is filtered mains water better?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Andythepole said:


> On that note, is bottled water a good idea? Will it still scale up the machine, or is filtered mains water better?


I do believe the general consensus of this Forum is that the best thing is to use bottled water if you live in a hard water area.

Saying that, not all bottled water are soft. In fact, some, like Evian, are even harder than London Water.

Basically you want to have water which is low in calcium, with a TDS no greater than 150 mg/l. the UK, these are (from softer to harder):

- Tesco Ashbeck

- Volvic

- Waitrose Essentials.

That said, espresso needs some mineral content (which makes the water harder) in order to give a decent taste, so using a too soft water may not give you the best taste. The idea of using one of those brands is so that a compromise can be achieved and your machine won't be scaled up.

@Glenn has been using Volvic exclusively for a couple of years now and his machine has no signs of limescale, which is a very encouraging sign.

Some members of this forum use a mixture of above, some use straight. Some use an inline water filter (usually if you have it plumbed-in).

There are loads of information regarding water quality in this forum.


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> I do believe the general consensus of this Forum is that the best thing is to use bottled water if you live in a hard water area.
> 
> Saying that, not all bottled water are soft. In fact, some, like Evian, are even harder than London Water.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the advice, will have to look into it as just been using Brita filtered water and I'm in London so not sure that is enough.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

London is a funny one. If you strip the mineral content out, the taste becomes affected. there are some inline filter systems, Coffee Hit sell them and the name escapes me now but someone will chip in. best use one of the three bottled types mentioned otherwise your machine is not going to last long!


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Bought the Mechanika and a s-automatic 64 grinder today.

After reading about many satisfied owners on the web and on this forum.

I also have a local dealer, so it was a easy choice to buy Ecm.

Choosing between Mechanika and Technika took weeks, both are beautiful.

After using 250g coffee to roughly dial in the shot, my latte taste very good.

I guess it gets even better after learning to use the machine(s) and fine tune my skills.

My latte art is almost non existent so far, so lots of room for improvement.

Bought a Motta also, so I can't blame the equipment.

The steam is easy to handle and the joysticks are nice to use.

Like the grinder also, little to no clumping after (roughly) dialing it in.

Easy to distribute the coffee in the portafilter, have not used the timer yet.

Use a fine grind with a light, but firm tamp.

Very satisfied so far.

I just hope that I can get some sleep tonight...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jabbalabba said:


> Bought the Mechanika and a s-automatic 64 grinder today.
> 
> After reading about many satisfied owners on the web and on this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi there, welcome to the forum!

I have a Profitec (machine and grinder) and I am very happy with them.

Why not go to the Introductions section of the forum and tell us more about you, your coffee journey, how did you get into espresso, where you live etc?

Once again, welcome!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

My experience was much like @Andythepole - I did the research, had a shortlist of the usual suspects e.g. Rocket etc and then when I saw them in the flesh at BB the Mechanika stood out clearly in terms of quality and quality of construction.

And in the end it was the only one that met all my requirements - it's relatively short height made it a no brainer as mine fits in under standard UK kitchen worktop cabinets...... and still has room to put espresso cups on top for warming 

Even the way the steam and water wands move was a class above the other machines for me, even ones costing £1k more.

Mine has just been plumbed in too so can keep it under cabinets and not move it.


----------



## Cruz (Mar 26, 2017)

As I had a Dual Boiler before I wanted to go for a Dual Boiler again, but this time with a rotary pump and a larger brew boiler.

After seeing the design and inspecting the build quality I knew that it had to be the Syncronika. The Insulation and the stainless steel boilers made it perfect for me. Together with a decent offer for a showroom mashine I went for it and do not regret it at all.


----------



## nlaul (Jun 19, 2017)

Jabbalabba said:


> Bought the Mechanika and a s-automatic 64 grinder today.
> 
> After reading about many satisfied owners on the web and on this forum.
> 
> ...


That's the set-up I'm leaning towards. Are you happy with it? Seems like the ECM grinder is relatively new to the market, but the specs look good and it matches the ECM machines well. Any advice?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I thought about the s-automatic 64 as I thought it would look lovely combined to my Elektronika but read a few to many bad opinions and not enough positive to take the plunge with it.

I chose the EMC Elecktronika as I feel it one of the best single E62 group head espresso machines with volumetric control on the market. And their aren't many E61.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> I thought about the s-automatic 64 as I thought it would look lovely combined to my Elektronika but read a few to many bad opinions and not enough positive to take the plunge with it.
> 
> I chose the EMC Elecktronika as I feel it one of the best single E62 group head espresso machines with volumetric control on the market. And their aren't many E61.


On the grinder, I also didn't read great reviews about it. I think you are better off with the Titan 64, which is a pimped version of the Profitec T64. They have a more powerful motor and a funnel design.


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

nlaul said:


> That's the set-up I'm leaning towards. Are you happy with it? Seems like the ECM grinder is relatively new to the market, but the specs look good and it matches the ECM machines well. Any advice?


Hi,

The Mechanika is excellent, was a bit worried to go for hx since earlier experience was a singel boiler Silvia.

But the Mechanika is easy to temp surf and I'm very satisfied.

I'm also very happy with the grinder.

Nice size, easy to adjust, even grind, quick, "silent" and nice room to adjust portafilter to get even distribution.

(I had a Rocky earlier, so I'm not very experienced on grinders.)

No buyer remorse and would not hesitate to buy the same equipment again

Hope this helps


----------



## nlaul (Jun 19, 2017)

Jabbalabba said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Mechanika is excellent, was a bit worried to go for hx since earlier experience was a singel boiler Silvia.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I ended up going with the Mechanika and the Fausto grinder combo. Looking forward to receiving it and playing with it. Now comes the hard part - learning to use it and dialing it in!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Congratulations- great setup ;-)


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice choice, sure you will love them nlaul


----------



## darokz (Jun 27, 2015)

great choice !


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Another (soon to be) ECM owner here.

I had my mind set on a Rocket R58, but the internal complexity and number of solenoid valves put me off.

The Synchronika just looked better built, and I love the joysticks for the steam etc.

Mine will be partnered with a Mazzer Mini Electronic Model A for now, but I am looking forward to dialling everything in this weekend!


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

This afternoon is going to be a long one.

The Synchronika is sat on a pallet in my garage, and I am sat at work....

I guess I am now officially an ECM owner.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

CageyH said:


> This afternoon is going to be a long one.
> 
> The Synchronika is sat on a pallet in my garage, and I am sat at work....
> 
> I guess I am now officially an ECM owner.


Lucky man.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I am very impressed with the build quality of the machine.

It now comes highly recommended from me.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@CageyH have you pulled any shots on her yet ?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Just one so far, and it was very tasty!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

CageyH said:


> Just one so far, and it was very tasty!


Hey, are you going to plumb it in?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Plumbing it in at the moment is not an option as getting water to

the current location is difficult.

If I move it out into the utility room, then it is an option.

I am thinking of installing a seperate filtered drinking water tap near the sink though.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

CageyH said:


> Plumbing it in at the moment is not an option as getting water to
> 
> the current location is difficult.
> 
> ...


Ideally, you'd want it plumbed in both ways.. But not everyone can place their machines in ideal locations (my Synchronika left the kitchen)

Mine is now by the front door 

But at least get it plumbed out. I just used the provided drain attachment, and ran a hose to a 5 gallon water bottle. Normal rubbery garden hose works fine.

Filling up the Synchronika is once a day in the morning. Not too much of a hassle.. Before, I would empty the drip tray at least 3 times a day, but now it's once a week.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I would be able to plumb it in if I moved it to the utility room.

The ECM is currently sat on the breakfast bar, and I have electricity sockets close by. To get water there, I would have to come up through the floor, and as I have heated floors, I don't fancy my chances of not hitting a pipe when I make the hole to fit the plumbing.

Having just steamed some milk in our open living space, I have already had a complaint!

The machine may have to move soon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CageyH said:


> I would be able to plumb it in if I moved it to the utility room.
> 
> The ECM is currently sat on the breakfast bar, and I have electricity sockets close by. To get water there, I would have to come up through the floor, and as I have heated floors, I don't fancy my chances of not hitting a pipe when I make the hole to fit the plumbing.
> 
> ...


Remember who to stick by. The one who never complains and just gets on with the task in hand day after day.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

We just bought a used ECM Technika (2011?)

Not there yet with milk steaming technique, or even pulling a perfect shot, but we are very pleased with it.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought the Synchronika because:-

- I went with the intention of buying a QM Verona came back with the ECM

- The ECM has twin stainless steel boilers.

- The insides are very tidy and well laid out. If they engineered the layout well, it's likely they engineered the parts well.

- The wife used to live in Heidelberg.

- I preferred the look - the shallower drip tray looks better.

I've had it two months now and love it. I need to plumb it in though and for that I need to buy and fit a BWT filter I think.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

db8000 said:


> - The wife used to live in Heidelberg.


I love this reason.

We bought some taps a few years back because we decided that basically all taps are pretty boring, so we chose a manufacturer whose factory we had kept driving past on a really nice holiday we had just been on in Italy.


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

Although i've not received mine yet (awating delivery of a brand new one), my reasons were:

- Although i love them, i couldn't see myself justifying the price difference for a Linea Mini

- The brewing temperature control and consistency (according all the info around)

- Stainless Steel boilers

- Quality and attention to detail


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I have had my Profitec 700 twined with an Eureka Zenith 65e for about three weeks..

I went for it after trawling the web and this forum

i loved the enthusiasm Todd from whole latte love showed how it was so easy to work on.

i particularly wanted something that after the warranty ran out could be worked on easily ..

everthing seemingly accessible..

i also noticed that they don't get sold on very often..

It looks to be very well made

I did have a problem with a squeak from new which needed me to strip down the E61 group ..Earlier than expected The nut holding the lever assembly was torqued on harder than my wheel nuts..

i would be interested if other people had similar

Made great coffee from start and really happy with it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to have a zenith 65e, was a delight to use. Sometimes i wish I'd just kept it really, Flipping upgraditis... 

I have a different machine (R58) but essentially the e61 groups are much of a muchness. It can indeed be very difficult to get the lever spindle nuts off. I don't know if they're over tightened in the factory or if the heat cycling somehow makes them tend to get tight, but i share your experience. I've had my group apart many times and even though i don't apply much torque putting it back together, it often seems a mission to take it apart the next time!

It's generally recommended to use an adjustable wrench with plastic jaw protectors. However, i find that these plastic bits can deform and cause the wrench to slip. I can't help but think purchasing the correct sizes of ring spanner would be better.

Also, put something like a bit of cardboard or a thin plastic chopping board between the spanner and the front of the machine just to be extra safe. And remember if you're having to exert much force on that big nut, it is a good idea to put the portafilter in the group and pull up on it to oppose the torque from the spanner, so you don't risk putting too much strain on the front panel.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hot meal thanks for the reply

I do all my own mechanics etc and have every size spanner , except a 36mm which I have now bought ..

Im not a big lover of adjustables ..

I had to take out the whole lever system to put it in a vice (with permission of supplier) to get nut off with an 18inch socket bar.. the supplier is going to replace the nut ..

It would be nice to have a bit more room between both nuts..

After all I have read on here the E61 strip clean and grease should be quite regular occurrence .

But loving the machines and more to the point the coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I used to have a zenith 65e, was a delight to use. Sometimes i wish I'd just kept it really, Flipping upgraditis...
> 
> I have a different machine (R58) but essentially the e61 groups are much of a muchness. It can indeed be very difficult to get the lever spindle nuts off. I don't know if they're over tightened in the factory or if the heat cycling somehow makes them tend to get tight, but i share your experience. I've had my group apart many times and even though i don't apply much torque putting it back together, it often seems a mission to take it apart the next time!
> 
> ...


Please don't use a ring spanner, it will damage the chrome. The jaws slip because you open them too wide...they have to be opened slightly small and then the give in the jaws and slop in the thread allow the jaws to open far enough as you "push" them onto the nut.. I do however wish they would make them with hard fibre jaw protectors. At some point when my jaw protectors wear out....I will buy some fibre (or hard fibre floor tile) and probably cut and glue (epoxy) it onto the jaws.

I use a little Molycote on the thread when I do them up, but you might also try doing the group at the different temperatures you normally would when undoing e.g. try when cold, try when warming up, say after 10 or 15 minutes, and try when fully hot....for one of those it will come off easy.

Next time you are round we can go through it.....


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

DavidCUk thanks for that ..

I had a squeak from new when brewing and the nut was done up very very very tight on the lever assembly ..

All the other nuts were all ok and I taped them and used the bahco adjustable ..

Ive replaced all the internal valves etc supplied by supplier and now all good re squeak ..

when Checking the lever spindle had a very slight bend ..

ive followed your advice from reading the forums and greased the threads etc..

thank again for replying


----------

